# Question for the readers of Story Hours...



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 22, 2006)

Question for the readers of Story Hours...

... and not those who write them.  [Although, if you are both a reader and a writer then go ahead and answer!   

Anyway, I was following along in the most recent "What're the original SH" thread and I came across this quote:



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> I suppose that might be a barrier to getting into my 1st storyhour, that since it's been going on for a while, and the posts are relatively long, that there's a significant amount of material to read before being caught up with anyone who might have been following it since the start.




In general, is it better to have storyhours that are:

1. One long continuous story (sometimes even hundreds or thousands of posts long by the time readers post questions/comments/etc) - OR -

2.  Broken up into smaller "chunks" that would allow people to feel like they are getting in on the ground floor more often?

And ... of course, please post why you voted the way you did.  I can see reasons for both.  One long thread helps keep it all together.  But one long thread may intimidate people, so several short threads may be better.  I don't know ultiamtely what's the best.

But you - the readers of story hours - can certainly have input!

So, what is it, ENWorlders?


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 22, 2006)

I prefer several threads broken up based on a combination of size and theme.  I just find it more manegable as a reader to find past entries I want to look over (esp. if it has been a while btwn updates) and it also helps to set framework for "eras" in a story hour.

However, it is VERY important to have links at the beginning and end of each of these threads to make it easy to go from one to another.  I even made a "portal thread" (see link in sig) for even greater ease.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Animus (Aug 22, 2006)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> I prefer several threads broken up based on a combination of size and theme.  I just find it more manegable as a reader to find past entries I want to look over (esp. if it has been a while btwn updates) and it also helps to set framework for "eras" in a story hour.
> 
> However, it is VERY important to have links at the beginning and end of each of these threads to make it easy to go from one to another.  I even made a "portal thread" (see link in sig) for even greater ease.
> 
> Hope that helps.




I like his advice.

As a reader, long threads overwhelm me. I prefer shorter threads that are linked.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 22, 2006)

There used to be a maximum upper limit on the number of replies to a thread, which is historically why certain things were broken up into multiple threads. However, even without that limitation, I think multiple threads are far preferable to one massive thread.

A new thread seems to be in order when the old one gets bloated with replies and little story, a new chapter / era of the story begins, or just when the author feels like a new thread would be helpful.

I actually think .doc or .pdf compilations of story hours are the best, but one can't have everything.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with Joshua Randall. The ideal would be a link to a .pdf file, so I can print it and read it at my leisure. Barring that, breaking it up into smaller chunks would be nice. If for some reason the owner of a story hour doesn't want to do it that way, then a periodic update explaining the 'dramatis personae' and 'the story so far' might be nice.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 22, 2006)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> I actually think .doc or .pdf compilations of story hours are the best, but one can't have everything.




It's a good idea, and one that in my case I'm slowly working on getting set up so people don't have to wade through the thread chatter to get caught up to date. 

Of course the length of it all is in and of itself a barrier to me getting the pdf ready to post, plus I notice the occasional typo I want to fix and older material I want to revise but know that I shouldn't.


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 22, 2006)

I cannot access ENWorld at work, so I download them to textfiles that I put on my USB drive. Space isn't an issue, so I prefer one long thread.

Having a single thread has a few other advantages including being able to quickly tell how popular the SH is (total views). Plus I find long threads to be a good indicator of there being some real substance to the story. I started reading a number of very promising stories that just died out, which is real frustrating from a reader's point of view.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 22, 2006)

I like threads broken up into some sort of natural separation. Such as chapters or adventures or whatnot (Edit: With links to the others ones in the author's sig file or first post of the story hour. Somewhere easy to find in other words.)

In a perfect world, .pdf compilations are what makes me the happiest. I obviously don't expect that with every story hour, though.


----------



## Enkhidu (Aug 23, 2006)

I prefer "threads as story arcs." If enough plot ends are wrapped up, then I like feeling a sense of closure on a thread before I start readin' the new one.


----------

